# B-Day Pressie For a Buddy



## ettiennedj (19/2/16)

Hi Guys and Gals,

I have a friend currently on a Twisp and he is forever complaining about it so I decided I will get him a decent starter kit fir his 40th.

I've been looking at the Eleaf iJust 2 kit (seems easy enough) and wont break the bank.

Can anyone comment on this kit and maybe suggest another kit (adjustable wattage would be a plus). Don't want to spend more than a Grand (incl battery and a juice)

Even open to a spotless second hand kit. Juice and Batt I can organize. 

Thanks!


----------



## MikeVape (19/2/16)

Have you looked at the following? 

http://vaperite.co.za/product/kangertech-subvod/

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/istick-basic-full-starter-kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj (19/2/16)

MikeVape said:


> Have you looked at the following?
> 
> http://vaperite.co.za/product/kangertech-subvod/
> 
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/istick-basic-full-starter-kit



Thanks Mike, would like to get him an adjustable mod if possible. Will put these on my shortlist. Like the Kanger brand.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

dude, one thing regarding the ijust2 - two of my colleagues have this device. When they use the 0.3Ohm coils they get hectic dry hits. The 0.5ohm is better apparently. I don't know if there is a solution on this forum for the dry hits on the ijust2, or if they just had dud devices, also the ijust burns through juice, so your friend will have to come to terms with using much more juice. One of the things to consider when using a stronger device. 

Just saying in case you do decide on this device.


----------



## ettiennedj (19/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> dude, one thing regarding the ijust2 - two of my colleagues have this device. When they use the 0.3Ohm coils they get hectic dry hits. The 0.5ohm is better apparently. I don't know if there is a solution on this forum for the dry hits on the ijust2, or if they just had dud devices, also the ijust burns through juice, so your friend will have to come to terms with using much more juice. One of the things to consider when using a stronger device.
> 
> Just saying in case you do decide on this device.



Thanks @NewOobY , that's my concern with using a non adjustable mod. You cant customize it to your taste.

it's hard enough to buy for myself.... 

Maybe I should just buy a decent kit for him.

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...hat-supplies-the-power/products/evic-vtc-mini
&
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...duces-the-vapour/products/joyetech-cubis-tank

with a LG Turd comes to 1330 so let's call it 1500 with a juice.

would this be a good choice?


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

it would be a very good choice - however that is a pretty advanced setup moving from a twisp. iJust is good, just tell him to get the 0.5Ohm coils. However I am no expert dude, I eased my way up to an eVic - i think it would of been a big jump if i went straight from my twisp to the eCic. But that's me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (19/2/16)

Evic vtc tron kit
Awesome little kit and enough power if he want to upgrade the tank

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (19/2/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Hi Guys and Gals,
> 
> I have a friend currently on a Twisp and he is forever complaining about it so I decided I will get him a decent starter kit fir his 40th.
> 
> ...



Hi there. I think the iJust 2 Kit will be a super present for your friend. It is reasonably priced (Not at all "cheap") and works like a dream. The only negative is the clunky fire button, but the performance makes up for that by far. I have two and they are fantastic. You can even use the battery (the mod part) on other attys with great ease.

Go for it!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

Waine said:


> Hi there. I think the iJust 2 Kit will be a super present for your friend. It is reasonably priced (Not at all "cheap") and works like a dream. The only negative is the clunky fire button, but the performance makes up for that by far. I have two and they are fantastic. You can even use the battery (the mod part) on other attys with great ease.
> 
> Go for it!


I assume you didn't have the dry hit issue?


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

@ettiennedj sent you a pm bro - check your inbox.


----------



## Waine (19/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> I assume you didn't have the dry hit issue?



To be perfectly honest, I have never had one dry hit from either of them. I will say this much: for a new vaper, try to get the 0.5 Ohm coil. Many of the kits come with a factory 0.3 coil. The 0.3 coil can be a bit "robust" for a person trying to step up from a Twisp. Another nice thing is you can buy rebuildable EC coild for this unit. I must warn that it takes great skill to rebuild these "rebuildable" coils.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

Waine said:


> To be perfectly honest, I have never had one dry hit from either of them. I will say this much: for a new vaper, try to get the 0.5 Ohm coil. Many of the kits come with a factory 0.3 coil. The 0.3 coil can be a bit "robust" for a person trying to step up from a Twisp. Another nice thing is you can buy rebuildable EC coild for this unit. I must warn that it takes great skill to rebuild these "rebuildable" coils.


Also i know my friends were using 70/30 juice - so maybe to thick for the little juice holes, and the 0.3Ohm coil burning hotter. I don't know man, maybe they just got duds, and you lucky.


----------



## blujeenz (19/2/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Thanks @NewOobY , that's my concern with using a non adjustable mod. You cant customize it to your taste.
> 
> it's hard enough to buy for myself....
> 
> ...



Excellent choice, he might think you're after his body though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

ɐɥɐɥɐɥɐɥɐɥ 'sʞɹoʍ sıɥʇ ɟı buıʇsǝʇ @blujeenz did you read through a gizoogle post?


----------



## Jan (19/2/16)

Evic Vtc with a cubis would be a great combo
1) The cubis can be used MTL and DTL and with the included coils he can experiment and decide what he prefer
2) With the Vtc you give him an option to upgrade his tanks use a dripper etc

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ettiennedj (19/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Excellent choice, he might think you're after his body though.


Lol. Thank god we're both batting for the right teams....  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> ɐɥɐɥɐɥɐɥɐɥ 'sʞɹoʍ sıɥʇ ɟı buıʇsǝʇ @blujeenz did you read through a gizoogle post?


Yep, didnt really catch my funnybone. 
Those t's are too low so when you flip them it looks wrecked.


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/16)

@ettiennedj 
If you don't mind spending the cash then the evic is the best choice here in my opinion. He won't have to move up to anything else as it has ample power. He would only get something else from there just for novelty. 
But if you feel it's stretching the bank to much I would go for the ijust2. As stated above get the 0.5ohm coil because he's coming from a twisp and then he can always get the 0.3 ohm if he feels like moving up. 
You do get dry hits with the 0.3 but that's only when you inhale like a beast, but haven't had 1 dry hit with the 0.5 coil.
So all in all it comes down to what you feel comfortable in spending but you can't go wrong with either device.
Good luck bud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (19/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> it would be a very good choice - however that is a pretty advanced setup moving from a twisp. iJust is good, just tell him to get the 0.5Ohm coils. However I am no expert dude, I eased my way up to an eVic - i think it would of been a big jump if i went straight from my twisp to the eCic. But that's me.







*Eleaf iSmoka iJust 2 Kit
*
Da Eleaf iJust 2 Kit be a gangbangin' straight-up featured starta kit, integratin a funky-ass built-in 2600mAh battery wit a big-ass 5.5ml tank capacitizzle n' tha freshly smoked up dual coil EC coil. Da iJust 2 buildz upon tha ghettofab iJust platform, utilizin a gangbangin' finger-lickin' direct output voltage based system which directly correlates battery game ta output voltage. This pairs wit tha previously mentioned EC coil, a thugged-out dual coil system preinstalled wit a 0.3 ohm coil wit 0.5 ohm coils also available, rockin pure organic cotton dat combines fo' pimped out flavor n' vapor thang. I aint talkin' bout chicken n' gravy biatch. Da mobilitizzle ta adjust airflow is made easy as **** rockin tha external airflow control ring. Da iJust 2 also features a tremendous tank capacitizzle of 5.5ml, pairin portabilitizzle wit all dizzle vape potential. It aint nuthin but tha nick nack patty wack, I still gots tha bigger sack. Manufactured outta high qualitizzle stainless steel, tha iJust 2 Kit be a gangbangin' finger-lickin' discreet, portable, n' full featured starta kit dat is both stylish n' affordable.

I gizoogled it for ya @NewOobY

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (19/2/16)

Yebo, the iJust2 is definitely kickin' 

The only dry hits I ever had on the iJust2 was with these newfangled ceramic coils. The 0.3 ohm coils managed 85VG juice just fine for me. Also, I never had issues with the fire button.


----------



## ettiennedj (19/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Yebo, the iJust2 is definitely kickin'
> 
> The only dry hits I ever had on the iJust2 was with these newfangled ceramic coils. The 0.3 ohm coils managed 85VG juice just fine for me. Also, I never had issues with the fire button.


Appreciate all the feedback guys. I moved from a Twisp to a Subox Mini and 2 weeks later to a cuboid with Crown atty so support is there if he needs it and seeing this is such an awesome forum with ample support the "cloud" is the limit  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (19/2/16)

May also come down to size. The iJust2 is the "best"pen type device. I use subtanks on it. The VTC mini is a stellar mod, but some people don't like have a bigger device, especially coming off Twisp.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> May also come down to size. The iJust2 is the "best"pen type device. I use subtanks on it. The VTC mini is a stellar mod, but some people don't like have a bigger device, especially coming off Twisp.


Smokers are so dof man, they carry around a box of 20 and a lighter, but yet they think a days worth of vape must fit into 1 tiny cigarette.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/2/16)

I wouldn't really class the iJust2 as a "gangbangin' straight-up featured starta kit". It would be like replacing grannie's thin-assed oxygen tube with a hosepipe, so she can plug up the holes in the mask and only breathe pure oxygen for a better kick from her new free-flow system.
Unless you smoked using direct lung inhales, which very few smokers actually do, it can be quite unpleasant to suddenly have to do that on a device that is supposed to wean you off the stinkies. It almost always ends up in wild coughing fits, or the poor smoker ends up struggling for breath with a facial expression that could easily win 1st, 2nd and 3rd place in a competition for pulling the ugliest face. 
Closing up the airholes on the wide open subohm tank types and trying to do MTL does not cut it for me either. That puts me almost straight into a coughing fit - the throat hit is just too much and not a smooth vape for me at all. Yet MTL on a tank suited to it, with a 1 ohm or 1.5 ohm coil does nothing with the same juice, lower power and the same vapor production. In fact, the flavour produced is actually better on say, a Taifun GT2 with a 1.8 ohm coil at 10W vs a closed off subtank at .5 ohms.
It is a good device and I love my iJust 2, but I'd lean towards something like the iJust Start, or a VTC Mini with a Tron tank or Cubis, or even any other 'tame' tank that still supports 1ohm or higher coils. That way he has a good mod that will last a while, and can get himself another tank to add to his collection at any time for when he wants to 'make some clouds'.
Even the iStick 30 and 40s would be sufficient, as long as it's paired with a decent tank, and those would not break the bank either.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/2/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Thanks @NewOobY , that's my concern with using a non adjustable mod. You cant customize it to your taste.
> 
> it's hard enough to buy for myself....
> 
> ...


I would be over the moon with that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

